# (Aufbau-)Echtzeitstrategiespiel, gibts da was neues?



## Tim1974 (18. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich spiele immer noch viel C&C3 und es macht mir nach Jahren immer noch Spaß, jedoch hätte ich ganz gerne mal etwas neues, mit noch besserer Grafik und vielleicht noch mehr Tiefgang und einer besseren KI. Wichtig ist mir, daß ich möglichst viele Optionen haben will, also mir einen Stützpunkt komplett aufbauen muß, ihn mit Defensivewaffen entsprechend sicher muß usw.. Also nicht nur möglichst schnell möglichst viele Einheiten produzieren und damit einen Rush-Angriff starten, der meist zum Erfolg führt.
Das Problem ist, daß ich nicht gerne Spiele spiele, die im Mittelalter oder so spielen, sondern eher in der modernen Zeit oder nahen Zukunft.

Gibts da was neues, oder ist was angekündigt?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. September 2013)

Wie wäre es mit StarCraft 2, kannst du auch Gratis spielen in einer sogenannten "Starter-Edition", ist alles spielbar, Kampagne, gegen KI, Coop gegen KI und gegen andere Spieler, 1vs1 bis 4vs4, man kann SC2 auch Offline spielen (falls die frage aufkommt).

Was ist StarCraft 2 :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3oGYoyej0Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf der Homepage sind extrem viele Infos, schau mal vorbei : StarCraft II


----------



## jday (18. September 2013)

Company of heroes 2


----------



## Tim1974 (19. September 2013)

Nach Company of Heroes 2 müßte ich mal schauen, wie liegt das denn so im Preis in den Läden zur Zeit? Ist es aktuell oder schon ein paar Jahre alt?
Starcraft II wäre eine Idee, ich hab früher sehr gerne Starcraft gespielt. Wie ist denn die KI im SC2? Kann man problemlos auch nur offline spielen oder sind die Optionen und Levels da eher knapp bemessen?

Muß man bei den beiden Spielen sich online aktivieren bzw. registrieren? Oder gar ständig online sein auch wenn man nur offline spielen will?


----------



## jamie (19. September 2013)

Ist nicht ganz neu aber RUSE ist immernoch ganz nett.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. September 2013)

Es müssen auch keine aktuellen Titel sein, meist kaufe ich lieber die reduzierten etwas älteren Spiele. C&C3 ist ja auch schon alt und ich finde es noch rundum gut, nur wird es mir langsam langweilig, weil ich schon alles gewonnen habe, außer auf allerhöchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. September 2013)

> Wie ist denn die KI im SC2?


Die KI ist auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad eine echte Herausforderung und nichts für Strategieanfänger, die KI kann man sehr individuell einstellen wie sie vorgehen kann, auch das die KI Cheaten darf kann man einstellen das es noch um ein vielfaches schwerer wird, dahingehend wird dich SC2 garantiert nicht enttäuschen.


> Kann man problemlos auch nur offline spielen  oder sind die Optionen und Levels da eher knapp bemessen?
> [...]
> Muß man bei den beiden Spielen sich online aktivieren bzw. registrieren?  Oder gar ständig online sein auch wenn man nur offline spielen will?


Alle Karten gegen die KI sind spielbar im Offlinemodus, musst sie nur Online herunterladen, Kampagne ist auch völlig Offline spielbar, auch der erste Teil ist mit der SC2 Engine spielbar mit einem Mod.
Ja du musst das Spiel in einem Account registrieren, dient nur dazu das man es nicht so leicht weiterverkaufen kann, alle 30Tage musst du das Spiel aber Online für weitere 30Tage freischalten indem du dich einfach einmal kurz einloggst im Spiel.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. September 2013)

Hmm, hört sich kompliziert an. Kann man das denn problemlos immer weiter freischalten?
Lauern da eventuell irgendwo noch zusätzliche Kosten?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (20. September 2013)

Empire earth 1!
Die nachfolger waren dan leider immer schwächer.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Hmm, hört sich kompliziert an. Kann man das denn problemlos immer weiter freischalten?
> Lauern da eventuell irgendwo noch zusätzliche Kosten?


 Nein, ist ein normales Vollpreisspiel, kein Abo kosten oder sonstige Zahlungen.
Das Spiel kannst du spielen bis in die Ewigkeit wenn du willst, die 30Tage Zeitplanung gilt nur wenn du nur Offline spielst, ist Blizzards Antwort auf die Raubkopierer.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2013)

Kauf dir Starcraft 2, es ist das beste Rts was es gibt. Mit Starcraft 2 hast du zahlreiche Möglichkeiten wie du spielen willst. Wenn dir nach der Kampagne langweilig wird, spielst du denn Multiplayer, der wird dir schnell Grenzen aufzeigen usw. weil Sc 2 sehr schwierig ist. Du hast aber Möglichkieten das Spiel nach deinem Ermessen anzupassen durch Mods die durch das Battlenet verfügbar sind  usw. Es gibt in der Hinsicht keine Alternative die das gleiche bietet...


----------



## longtom (20. September 2013)

Supreme Commander 2 is schon älter und ist im moment auf der PC Games als Vollversion zu haben  .


----------



## Ion (20. September 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Supreme Commander 2 is schon älter und ist im moment auf der PC Games als Vollversion zu haben  .


 Wenn überhaupt dann den ersten Teil spielen, der zweite ist ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. September 2013)

Nochmal zum Thema StarCraft2-Registrierung, muß man da seinen Vor-/Nachnamen und Adresse usw. angeben, oder geht das auch annonym mit Nicknamen und eMailadresse?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. September 2013)

Kannst dort angeben was du willst, kannst dich auch als "Zwerg Nase" ausgeben wenn du willst, Name usw ist nur wichtig wenn du etwas in deren Onlineshop erwerben möchtest.
Die Daten dienen auch dazu, wenn dein Account zb gehackt wird, dich als legitimer Eigentümer auszuweisen so das er wieder freigeschaltete wird. 
Aber wenn du sowieso nur Offline spielst (interessiert sich sowieso keiner für den ACC) ist dies alles unnötig, und du kannst dort angeben was du willst, überprüfen wird dies niemand, ich habe schon oft gelesen das dort viele nicht deren echten Namen usw angeben, ist auch nicht wirklich nötig.
Nur die Mail Adresse sollte echt sein bzw diesen nicht vergessen, wirst du benötigen für Offline spielen.


----------



## jday (21. September 2013)

Mir fällt gerade noch COmpany of heroes 1 mit allen Erweiterungen ein, eines der besten Strategiegames !


----------



## Tim1974 (21. September 2013)

Was ich glaube bei den ganzen Fragen ganz vergessen habe, laufen die genannten Spiele denn ruckelfrei mit 1920x1080 auf meinem PC (siehe Signatur)?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. September 2013)

Ich glaube dir ist selbst bewusst das deine Hardware nicht gerade die beste ist, ich würde sie irgendwo zwischen schwach und mittelmäßig einreihen.
Prinzipiell laufen alle Spiele auf deinem PC, du musst nur die Optionen in den jeweiligen Spielen anpassen, also die Grafikdetails heruntersetzen.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. September 2013)

Also "C&C3 Kanes Rache" läuft in 1920x1080 mit allen Details auf Maximum und selbst vollem FSAA noch mit 31 fps, mehr als 31 scheint es garnicht zu geben, also vermutlich vom Spiel so festgelegt. Nur wenn ich hunderte Einheiten oder Truppen ausbilde und los schicke hat es ab und zu mal geruckelt und die Framerate brach etwas ein.

Ich hab nach den vielen Fragen hier (nicht nur zu Strategiespielen, sondern auch zum Thema Hardwareaufrüstung) mal genau nachgedacht, was ich voraussichtlich für Erwartungen an Spiele und meine Hardware habe und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, daß ich eigentlich fast immer nur noch Spiele gekauft habe, die es für 10-20, vielleicht maximal mal 30 Euro reduziert gibt. Wenn die Titel erscheinen und oftmals knappe 60 Euro kosten, bin ich irgendwie viel zu geizig, das auszugeben, wenn ich es paar Jahre später mit ziemlicher Sicherheit für 10 Euro bekomme. Das Gute an dieser "Strategie" für mich ist, daß ich dann nicht nur an der Software viel Geld spare, sondern auch immer nur Hardware brauche, die die Spielegeneration von vor ein paar Jahren flüssig darstellen können muß. 
Wahrscheinlich kann ich das aber nur so handhaben, weil ich nicht mehr so spielebegeistert bin wie vor vielleicht 10-20 Jahren. 
Mich reizen eigentlich nur noch echt gute Echtzeitstrategiespiele und gute Simulationen, vorallem Flugsimulation.

Wie meine nächste Hardware aussehen wird und wann ich aufrüste ist daher noch nicht ganz entschieden, ich hab mir aber mal die Grafikkartenpreise angeschaut und würde gerne wieder nicht mehr als 100 Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben und stattdessen lieber mehr Geld für eine größere SSD oder einen stärkeren Prozessor, denn die meiste Zeit arbeite ich ja mit dem PC und da kommt mir die Grafikkarte nicht so sehr zu gute.


----------

